# Burrs



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello, I am just in the process f fitting some new burrs into a sj, is there a difference between the top and bottom burr? As in is there a top burr and a bottom burr or can either go top or bottom??

Cheers

Ben


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

both the same Ben.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Michael said the burrs are the same but I always mark the back of the burrs with a fibre tip pen top & bottom then when you take them out to clean you can always replace them in the same position. O C D rules.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

" When you take them out to clean them" ???????????????????? LOL


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> " When you take them out to clean them" ???????????????????? LOL


Uh, yeah...don't you clean your grinder(s)? I personally haven't ever cared whether I've put the burrs back in the same spot (top or bottom), and don't see why it would matter, but there is definitely a need to remove them for cleaning. Heck, once you do it the first time, you'll understand why and never question it again.


----------

